# API test kit....



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

I have one it includes 5 tests but why only 4 test tubes? ....


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, you don't need to do all the tests at once. Usually I do ammonia and nitrates. Sometimes nitrites. So I have enough tubes.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how much did you bought for api test kit? this are accurates?


----------



## ModularGT (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought it online for $27.10 from a canadian retailer. It was at my door next day. I can't vouch for accuracy as this is the only kit i've used.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Mine actually wasn't that accurate, but from what I've heard this test kit isn't half bad, I just bought a bad one.

I think I bought mine for $36 at PetSmart, you shouldn't be paying more than $40 for this test kit.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can always create reference standards to test your test kits against. This way, you will have them calibrated, and you will know if they are accurate or not.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I need to get a new kit I think. Some of my kits still work, but my nitrates are unreliable and my pH is either 8.0 or 7.6


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The nitrate kit is the worst one to use; you have to shake the reagent bottles very well (I shake for at least 3 minutes) to ensure that all the reagent has dissolved.

Even then, without calibration solutions, the nitrate test kit is useless.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

How does one calibrate their API Test Kit? I think that would be a good point for this discussion. - and yes, I do shake my reagents pretty thoroughly.

The pH is a hard one, there is no reason it would be 8.0 pH


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

This was posted over at TPT, and I am just copying and pasting here. In essence, you are essentially making a standard of known NO3 ppm, and then from there, you can calibrate your test kit.



Hoppy said:


> I received a request to write something like this, so: (I hope someone will check this for accuracy.)
> 
> Calibrating Test Kits
> 
> ...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

im so confused! I bought nutrafin testkit for 45bucks and I dont know if this are accurates the result gives colors.


anyone knows whats the best master test kit?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

All liquid test kits will return the results as vary shades of a colour.

Some test kits are easier to read than others, however.

As I mentioned previously, if you make reference solutions, you can calibrate your test kits so that you will know whether or not they are working correctly.

Finally, the "best" test kit would be those made by LaMotte, but each test kit is approximately 30 - 40 dollars.

For our hobby purposes, the API test kit works fine.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I am currently getting a reading of "0" on nitrates using the API kit. Is this a valid reading or should I be worried?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I assume you are testing a sample of your aquarium water?

If you are certain that your test kit is working properly (i.e. if you take distilled water, and test it, it should return a value of 0 ppm for nitrates, also, you can use the various calibration solutions I outlined above), then yes, it is very possible that an aquarium has 0 ppm of nitrates. If you have enough plants, the nitrates would be sucked out as fast as you put them in.


----------

